# Sepia Shootout!



## 480sparky (Aug 2, 2015)

Let's do something a bit different..... Let's have a _Sepia Shootout!_

The challenge:  We all start with the same image, and you apply your own sepia conversion to it.  Here's a thumbnail:






*
You can download the SOOC, full-rez file here.*
*(You don't need to sign up, just click on the Download button!)*


Simple rules:  Do your own sepia conversion.  But it must be sepia, not duotone, b&w or split-tone.  *Sepia*.  And please post your software and steps so others can learn!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 3, 2015)

OK, I guess I'll start off with mine:






I used G'MIC, which is not part of the off-the-shelf GIMP.

Once installed, it's Filters > G'MIC > Colors > B&W Recolorize.  I then select 8 tones, which are:

Tone 1: #030200
Tone 2: #1B0F05
Tone 3: #452A0D
Tone 4: #6A3E13
Tone 5: #8B6641
Tone 6: #B59E86
Tone 7: #DDD2C6
Tone 8: #F1EEE9

Gamma was set to 0.75, Contrast 1.31, Brightness 0.  Once the script had been applied, I desaturated the colors to -31.


I find most one-step sepia processed to be too yellow or red.  I used an actual, 100+-year-old image to base my 8 tones off of.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 3, 2015)

Cool challenge! I've never really tried to do a sepia processing, OTHER than the quick one-step sepia conversions (and I haven't done many of those, maybe three).
I love the look of sepia though. It'll be interesting to see if some others chime in with their own contribution.


----------



## thebeav (Aug 6, 2015)

Done with standard phone app Android. Sepia>contrast


----------



## Designer (Aug 6, 2015)

Aperture3


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 6, 2015)

I find the one-click sepia options too yellow or red.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 6, 2015)

gk fotografie said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I find the one-click sepia options too yellow or red.
> ...



And thus this thread.... to show off the different characteristics of various processes.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 6, 2015)

Sparky, I'm in but I'll have to wait until I get home to download and process the file.


----------



## manny212 (Aug 6, 2015)

Untitled by manny herreria, on Flickr


I'll play ! LOL


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 6, 2015)

manny212 said:


> I'll play ! LOL



And your process?


----------



## manny212 (Aug 6, 2015)

480sparky said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll play ! LOL
> ...



Sparky , I must admit I don't do Sepia all that much , ran your jpg through LR , then Silver ex pro 2 . 

Silver ex has a sepia preset that  I didn't like all that much , instead I opted for a yellowed preset then tweaked some sliders around a bit . Yea pretty much one click stuff on my part . : )


----------



## ronlane (Aug 6, 2015)

I took mine into LR and didn't like what I was doing there, so I took it to PS. There I did a LAB curves adjustment that I learned and then I took it to MacPhun Tonality Pro and used one of the presets and then had to tweak the tones a little bit. Then I lowered the opacity of that layer to 85%, so you get a hint of the natural brown of the wood coming through.


----------



## manny212 (Aug 6, 2015)

ronlane said:


> I took mine into LR and didn't like what I was doing there, so I took it to PS. There I did a LAB curves adjustment that I learned and then I took it to MacPhun Tonality Pro and used one of the presets and then had to tweak the tones a little bit. Then I lowered the opacity of that layer to 85%, so you get a hint of the natural brown of the wood coming through.


Dang Ron, English pls. Hahaha. Goes to show exactly how much I don't know. Lol.


----------



## Designer (Aug 6, 2015)

Same here, Manny.  I just use the "sepia" tool in my software.  LOL

I see the point about it being too yellow.  Aperture doesn't have all those "things" that 480sparky used.


----------



## manny212 (Aug 6, 2015)

Designer said:


> Same here, Manny.  I just use the "sepia" tool in my software.  LOL
> 
> I see the point about it being too yellow.  Aperture doesn't have all those "things" that 480sparky used.


Designer, haha!! I'm a one click wonder!!! Hahahaha!!!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 6, 2015)

manny212 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I took mine into LR and didn't like what I was doing there, so I took it to PS. There I did a LAB curves adjustment that I learned and then I took it to MacPhun Tonality Pro and used one of the presets and then had to tweak the tones a little bit. Then I lowered the opacity of that layer to 85%, so you get a hint of the natural brown of the wood coming through.
> ...



lol, I learned the LAB curves adjustment from KelbyOne videos. The MacPhun software is presets so you can one click and go on. I found that about 3-4 months ago and wow, it's cool. (But it's for Mac and not for PC).

Guess maybe I am learning a lot about LR and PS.


----------



## FeatherMonkey (Aug 6, 2015)

No preset in Darktable so prodded and poked got this..



Sepia Shootout

Few steps monochrome, local contrast, colour correction getting the sepia tones, tone curve, grain and softened.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 6, 2015)

Here's mine.


----------

